# gutes Programm für Soundeffekte



## Schmitt100 (27. November 2003)

Hallo, ich suche ein gutes Programm zum erstellen von Hintergrundsounds, wie z.B. Blitz, Donner, Regen, klopfen....na ja für solche Sounds halt.

Gibt es da spezielle Programme bzw. Soundarchive, wenn ja, welche könntet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Anderseits suche ich noch Sound-Resourcen aus dem Internet, wie diese Seite hier:
http://www.findsounds.com 

Über eure Hilfe schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße,

Stefan Schmitt


----------



## Vincent (28. November 2003)

Ich schlage dir vor, mal in eine Bücherei zu wandern. Bei uns haben die dort diverese Soundsamplekollektionen mit 15CDs und mehr. Da findest du die Standardgeräusche mit Sicherheit.

Für Musik aller Art gibt es im professionellen Bereich Logic Audio oder auch Steinberg Cubase zusammen mit Wavelab.


----------



## Bypass41 (28. November 2003)

Hi,

Reason von Propellerheads is auch nich übel.

http://www.propellerheads.se/products/reason/frame.html


----------

